# [SOLVED] Błędy aktualizacji gtk+-2.22.1-r1

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie!

Wczorajsze aktualizacje blokuje błąd kompilacji gtk+

```
>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5711:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1/work/gtk+-2.22.1'

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 30 Apr 2011 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/arcon /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/wirelay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bindist bittorrent bl bluetooth bogofilter branding bs2b bzip2 caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cvs cxx daemon dbus dga directfb divx double-precision dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faad fat fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fts3 gdbm gif gimp git glade gnutls gpm gtk iconv imlib jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes mad mmx mmxext mng moc modplug modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses netjack nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl plugins png ppds pppd pvr python qt-static qt3support radio rar readline reiserfs ruby sdl session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 static-libs subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd tetex threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack webkit wma xanim xface xlockrc xorg xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-virtuoso" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm dmix asym empty ioplug plug" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

W związku z czym proszę o pomoc w przebrnięciu przez ten problem.

PozdrawiamLast edited by nUmer_inaczej on Sun May 01, 2011 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Zobacz https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832908.html

Po za tym u mnie mam zainstalowane:

```
qlist -IUv x11-libs/gtk+

x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3 (cups introspection vim-syntax xinerama)

x11-libs/gtk+-3.0.8 (cups introspection vim-syntax xinerama)

x11-libs/gtkglarea-2.0.1

x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0

x11-libs/gtkmathview-0.8.0 (gtk svg)

x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1

x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r1 (glade)

```

I działa  :Wink: 

x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1 - też działało, miało tylko jeden dziwny błąd - tzn przy kompilacji dowolnego programu mającego w zależnościach gtk+ - automatycznie kompilowało się od nowa 

Wyglądało to tak: http://pastebin.com/GwiNUSY0

Ale przeżyłem  :Smile: 

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

@nUmer_inaczej to co wrzuciles jest bezuzyteczne, wrzuc przynajmniej 100 ostatnich linijek z build.log.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Problem rozwiązany - użyłem `lafilefixer --justfixit', po czym aktualizacja poszła do przodu.

Dzięki za uwagi.

----------

